# Ht: pretty on the inside, ugly on the outside



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

HT System (living room)
Pana TH-50PX80U 720p plasma
Pioneer BDP-23fd

TV is slickly mounted (if I say so myself) above stairs while the components are installed in a custom built rack in an adjacent closet which is accessed by way of a custom grill between the wall studs

_5.0 Ch:_ Outlaw 930 Preamp/1070 Amp to LR MB Quart bookshelves atop DIY Elemental Design E3.12 sealed sonosubs driven by Samson Servo 550 & Outdoor Speaker Depot center (dual 5.25"), in-ceiling rear surrounds (5.25")

_sub 0.1 Ch:_ Samson PG2200 bridged to DIY LLT sonosub w/Maelstrom-X 18" driver using Samson S-convert for signal boost and Elemental Design EQ.2 for hpf ~12hz

GIK Acoustics ArtPanels (3) sound treatment panels (courtesy of GIK & HTS Giveaway! This forum ROCKS!)

ALL wiring cleanly run in walls and attic from RiteAV.com, Outdoor Speaker Depot, and my pack-rat box-o-wires

Music System (garage/shop)
signal sent by way of desktop computer (15,000+songs) and Outlaw 930 Preamp
_2.0 Ch:_ NAD 7150 receiver to Boston Acoustic 361 5.25 in-wall speakers (in small, OSB sealed boxes)
_sub 0.1 Ch:_ Foster 110W plate amp to DIY sonosub w/Aurasound NS10-513-4A 10" driver


----------

